# My largest client cabinet job to date



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Thought I'd share my latest project as it's the largest one I've done for a client to date, and it's also the first two-toned cabinet job I've done so far. The kitchen was already beautiful, but the homeowners are making it their own. They have installed flooring (throughout the house), replaced the counters, and are also going to add a backsplash and new hardware to the cabinets once they find something they like.

It was a BIG job, but a nice one to add to my portfolio.

Primer - Coverstain
Paint - Advance (matched to Sherwin Williams colors)
HVLP for doors and drawers
Brushed/rolled frames

Jenny


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks nice but I do not see a two tone color's..


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Super cool job. 
How many doors?
Did you spray doors flat or hanging?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> Looks nice but I do not see a two tone color's..


That's what I was wondering.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Are the top cabinet doors white and the lower doors gray? Sort of looks like it to me.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, I see white and grey. Above the stove is grey, above the refrigerator is white.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Wait....Is this another what color is the dress phenomenon? Lol.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry - wasn't meant to be a riddle.  The cabinets in the oven area are all the darker shade of gray because of the way the cabinets are laid out. The oven unit is all one piece, connected to an upper cabinet, so there wasn't a good stopping point to do two colors. The area with the fridge and the stove have the two toned cabinets. The uppers are a light shade of gray (Repose Gray), and the lowers are a darker shade (Gauntlet Gray).


----------



## PPM (May 5, 2015)

Am I the only one here who prefers the look of stained (darker colors), over white cabinets? I guess I'm old school (never been described as THAT before).

As long as the customers demand the jobs, I'm all for you guys getting more and more of these kinds of jobs...but to my taste, it makes me sad to see these beautiful dark cabinets go lol.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PPM said:


> Am I the only one here who prefers the look of stained (darker colors), over white cabinets? I guess I'm old school (never been described as THAT before).
> 
> As long as the customers demand the jobs, I'm all for you guys getting more and more of these kinds of jobs...but to my taste, it makes me sad to see these beautiful dark cabinets go lol.


Decorating styles are like clothing styles, they go in cycles. What's passe' today is in style tomorrow. It keeps us working. :yes:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

what did you fill the holes from the old hardware with?


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Super cool job.
> How many doors?
> Did you spray doors flat or hanging?


I think I was up to a total of about 45 doors and drawer fronts. If you look through the doorway by the fridge, there was another set of cabinets back there - glass fronts on top, cabinets and drawers on the bottom. I didn't photograph it because the shelves hadn't been reinstalled yet. It was a BIG job.

I spray the doors flat, and use an Erecta-Rack for drying. Although I'm very intrigued by the hanging/spraying method that others have shared - it would be a big time saver.

Jenny


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> what did you fill the holes from the old hardware with?


For this job I used "Famowood Wood Filler". It comes in a tube and I picked it up at my local Woodcraft store. I have discovered some good products that are off the beaten path from big box and paint stores. Good stuff.

Jenny


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm interested in the hanging doors idea too. Though it is awfully nice to spray flat and have gravity working in your favor. 

I'm on a big set too and just had a new door tree built yesterday. 









I'm really digging the increased capacity.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I'm interested in the hanging doors idea too. Though it is awfully nice to spray flat and have gravity working in your favor.
> 
> I'm on a big set too and just had a new door tree built yesterday.
> 
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

jw129943 said:


> Brilliant!



It is a neat design. I first saw one at my father in law's cabinet shop. That one holds 76 doors in a 4' by 4' area. His are taller as they're often working on multiple sets. 

I traded a few hours spray time with a contractor friend of mine for that one.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Really nice job Jenny!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice work


----------

